# Looking for Retired Aussie Expats!



## NicoleBK

Hi all,

I am writing a series of articles about Australians who have retired abroad...you can be in any country! As long as you are retired and Australian! Sound like you? I'd love to interview you and put a big picture of you in our magazine. Anyone?

Thanks


----------

